# Leftism is a Dis - Ease



## Ropey

*Personal Content required in OPs.*


----------



## Rambunctious

*Liberalism is a mental disorder. People are getting it slowly but surely.*


----------



## Pogo

Actually the disease is Eliminationism.

"Left" and "Right" are both necessary for balance, like Yin and Yang, night and day, summer and winter.  To suggest one of them must be eliminated is just fucking mindless.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Good it’s time to rout out all the crackas


----------



## Rambunctious

Pogo said:


> "Left" and "Right" are both necessary for balance, like Yin and Yang. To suggest one of them must be eliminated is just fucking mindless.


 This is called being too smart by half...


----------



## Pogo

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Left" and "Right" are both necessary for balance, like Yin and Yang. To suggest one of them must be eliminated is just fucking mindless.
> 
> 
> 
> This is called being too smart by half...
Click to expand...


ummm... you haven't even figured out the topic here Twinkles.  Title says "leftism", not "Liberalism".


----------



## Pogo

Love the way the OP posts an image ---- rather than a link.  Because nothing says credibility like a Googly Image.


----------



## aaronleland

Ropey was arrested for a hate crime when he yelled, "I hate fags", and punched himself in the face.


----------



## emilynghiem

Ropey said:


>



Well Ropey you bring out another reason against hate crime legislation
(besides it isn't effective, it adds more to the costs and legal procedures,
but doesn't produce any added effect than if you charged the crime normally
-- this coming from a prison reform advocate who is the most ardent liberal I know!!!)
that "racially motivated" is SUBJECTIVE and FAITH BASED.

So this is disrimination by creed to even try to define much less enforce
something "faith based" - it depends on people's SUBJECTIVE beliefs!

Good post Ropey

It's not just that the laws don't apply equally,
but should NOT be applied at all because it requires govt establishing
faith based beliefs if something is racially motivated or not.

We should just use discrimination laws in general
whether that's race, religion or creed, and not have to  prove it was race.
Just discrimination by depriving someone of rights and protections
without due process. Maybe by creed or belief would be enough,
because the attacker's beliefs were in opposition or conflict with the victims or their perception.
Or the other way around, the victim has different beliefs that the offender violated.

Just conflicting beliefs should be enough to show discrimination occurred.
whether or not it was race per se, BELIEFS ABOUT RACE still count as BELIEFS and CREED.

You can PROVE people have different or conflicting BELIEFS
and invoke anti-discrimination laws on those grounds.
This would ALSO solve the issue with LGBT vs Christian
BELIEFS so they are treated equally where govt remains NEUTRAL of judgment calls
instead of endorsing one and penalizing the other.
If we treat race related conflicts as differences in BELIEFS, you don't have to
prove those to show there was a conflict and discrimination by  attacking someone
due to BELIEFS (or being a victim whose beliefs were violated), 
regardless what the content of those beliefs were that don't require proof of validity.


----------



## emilynghiem

aaronleland said:


> Ropey was arrested for a hate crime when he yelled, "I hate fags", and punched himself in the face.



And worse, Ropey couldn't take the Fifth Amendment,
because he already incriminated himself.
But at least he saved taxpayers money by going straight to jail with no appeal!
My hero!

=====================================================
_Just kidding Ropey 
but seriously this is a good OP post, just add your own COMMENT
at the bottom, so it doesn't get deleted as a copy/paste only. 
This is worth discussing!_


----------



## Pogo

Sooo.... still no link to any story.  All righty then.  Must be skeered.


----------



## Ropey

Pogo said:


> Sooo.... still no link to any story.  All righty then.  Must be skeered.








Leftism: An Incurable Disease

We Need To Talk About Islam

Leftism: An Incurable Disease

Is Liberalism Truly a Mental Disorder?


----------



## Ropey

emilynghiem said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Ropey you bring out another reason against hate crime legislation
> (besides it isn't effective, it adds more to the costs and legal procedures,
> but doesn't produce any added effect than if you charged the crime normally
> -- this coming from a prison reform advocate who is the most ardent liberal I know!!!)
> that "racially motivated" is SUBJECTIVE and FAITH BASED.
> 
> So this is disrimination by creed to even try to define much less enforce
> something "faith based" - it depends on people's SUBJECTIVE beliefs!
> 
> Good post Ropey
> 
> It's not just that the laws don't apply equally,
> but should NOT be applied at all because it requires govt establishing
> faith based beliefs if something is racially motivated or not.
> 
> We should just use discrimination laws in general
> whether that's race, religion or creed, and not have to  prove it was race.
> Just discrimination by depriving someone of rights and protections
> without due process. Maybe by creed or belief would be enough,
> because the attacker's beliefs were in opposition or conflict with the victims or their perception.
> Or the other way around, the victim has different beliefs that the offender violated.
> 
> Just conflicting beliefs should be enough to show discrimination occurred.
> whether or not it was race per se, BELIEFS ABOUT RACE still count as BELIEFS and CREED.
> 
> You can PROVE people have different or conflicting BELIEFS
> and invoke anti-discrimination laws on those grounds.
> This would ALSO solve the issue with LGBT vs Christian
> BELIEFS so they are treated equally where govt remains NEUTRAL of judgment calls
> instead of endorsing one and penalizing the other.
> If we treat race related conflicts as differences in BELIEFS, you don't have to
> prove those to show there was a conflict and discrimination by  attacking someone
> due to BELIEFS (or being a victim whose beliefs were violated),
> regardless what the content of those beliefs were that don't require proof of validity.
Click to expand...

tl;dr


----------



## Pogo

Because when I start a thread I always wait four hours to link anything and even then none of my links go to the story anyway.

Linking thinking appears to be a lost art.


----------



## Ropey

^Clearly has caught the dis-ease.    Good to find such a premier example.  Thanks.

Let me halp.

At ease, Pogo.









And in Megantic Joal?





Suc mon grien.


----------



## Pogo

Ropey said:


> ^Clearly has caught the dis-ease.    Good to find such a premier example.  Thanks.
> 
> Let me halp.
> 
> At ease, Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in Megantic Joal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suc mon grien.



Ce thread-ci est completement con.


----------



## Ropey

Pogo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Clearly has caught the dis-ease.    Good to find such a premier example.  Thanks.
> 
> Let me halp.
> 
> At ease, Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in Megantic Joal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suc mon grien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce thread-ci est completement con.
Click to expand...



I doubt if anyone else will come in and mimic unease as well as you have in this thread, but whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Pogo

Ropey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Clearly has caught the dis-ease.    Good to find such a premier example.  Thanks.
> 
> Let me halp.
> 
> At ease, Pogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in Megantic Joal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suc mon grien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce thread-ci est completement con.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if anyone else will come in and mimic unease as well as you have in this thread, but whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...


"unease"?  Moi?  Pas du tout.  I'm not the one who can't find a link, am I.


----------



## Ropey

Pogo said:
			
		

> "unease"?



Oui

Poor boy needs linkage before he can apply 'think_age_'.

And the 'outrage' over no link? So many posts over no link? Even after I posted some to make you happy?

You're still whining.

That's pure dis-ease.



QED


----------



## otto105

This thread is about left handed people right?


----------



## Pogo

otto105 said:


> This thread is about left handed people right?



That's as good a guess as any since the OP's skeered to say.

DAMN you Jimi Hendrix....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Pogo

I figure when somebody posts a screenshot of what could be anything, they're avoiding posting a link to something real, either because no such link exists or because what it actually says would be most inconvenient.

 I haven't bothered to look this screenshot up as a Photoshop.  I figure as long as the OP can't link it there's no story and effectively, no thread.  That's why the thread doesn't even have 100 clicks after sitting all day.  Because we'd be royally fucked if all it took was a screenshot of what could be anything to construct fake news.

DAMN you Paul McCartney....


----------



## Ropey

Mon grein...suc....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TheOldSchool said:


> Good it’s time to rout out all the crackas




And one could make a long list just from this board. 

I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again - The world would be a better place without the kkk types, nazi, fascist, alt right.  They’re human garbage and we all know it. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pogo said:


> Because when I start a thread I always wait four hours to link anything and even then none of my links go to the story anyway.
> 
> Linking thinking appears to be a lost art.




Seriously, I don’t often bother to link anything because the RWs will just screech fake news. 

Thinking about the damage trump has  already done. He has said he wants an end to journalistic freedom and he has damn near accomplished it. 

And the other parts of the constitution he has said he wants to destroy - he’s got a very good start on it. 

We’re only 10 months into this debacle called The Madness of King Don. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Pogo

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because when I start a thread I always wait four hours to link anything and even then none of my links go to the story anyway.
> 
> Linking thinking appears to be a lost art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don’t often bother to link anything because the RWs will just screech fake news.
> 
> Thinking about the damage trump has  already done. He has said he wants an end to journalistic freedom and he has damn near accomplished it.
> 
> And the other parts of the constitution he has said he wants to destroy - he’s got a very good start on it.
> 
> We’re only 20 months into this debacle called The Madness of King Don.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Just seems to me posting a screenshot that could be entirely fake, while being unable to link to a real story, stands out and screams "FAKE" and suggests the OP is pulling an O'Keefe.  By which I mean James, not Georgia.

After all it takes more work to create a screenshot than simply post a link.  That tells us something about motive.


----------



## Ropey

At ease ya dis-eased craybabies.

A perfect thread. Called in a couple of the biggest dis-eased whiners in the forum.


----------



## Mindful

Funny how a jobless Portuguese deportee with a dodgy past can keep going in and out though eh? 




Right wing Canadian activist Lauren Southern detained at Calais and barred from entering UK
Canadian far right activist Lauren Southern has been refused entry to the UK. Ms Southern was held by Border Force officials in Coquelles, France, this…
STANDARD.CO.UK


----------



## Ropey

Mindful said:


> Funny how a jobless Portuguese deportee with a dodgy past can keep going in and out though eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing Canadian activist Lauren Southern detained at Calais and barred from entering UK
> Canadian far right activist Lauren Southern has been refused entry to the UK. Ms Southern was held by Border Force officials in Coquelles, France, this…
> STANDARD.CO.UK


She's not right wing. She's Soros's other side.

He hedges his bets.

Both extreme sides are his mudpen... but they seem to spout off the same form of _communist & globalist _b.s.

Lauren Southern on Twitter

Lauren Southern on Twitter


imo?

It's not hard to see.


----------



## Moonglow

The oppressive white man in Canada has yet again driven the natives to become hostile to their overlords of abuse...


----------



## Moonglow

Ropey said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how a jobless Portuguese deportee with a dodgy past can keep going in and out though eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing Canadian activist Lauren Southern detained at Calais and barred from entering UK
> Canadian far right activist Lauren Southern has been refused entry to the UK. Ms Southern was held by Border Force officials in Coquelles, France, this…
> STANDARD.CO.UK
> 
> 
> 
> She's not right wing. She's Soros's other side.
> 
> He hedges his bets.
> 
> Both extreme sides are his mudpen... but they seem to spout off the same form of _communist & globalist _b.s.
> 
> Lauren Southern on Twitter
> 
> Lauren Southern on Twitter
> 
> 
> imo?
> 
> It's not hard to see.
Click to expand...

Stop eating that peyote and coming up with outlandish political conspiracy theories of your name shall forever be Dale Smith....None Jew...


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Funny how a jobless Portuguese deportee with a dodgy past can keep going in and out though eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing Canadian activist Lauren Southern detained at Calais and barred from entering UK
> Canadian far right activist Lauren Southern has been refused entry to the UK. Ms Southern was held by Border Force officials in Coquelles, France, this…
> STANDARD.CO.UK


She's cute,, gotta phone number for her?


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how a jobless Portuguese deportee with a dodgy past can keep going in and out though eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing Canadian activist Lauren Southern detained at Calais and barred from entering UK
> Canadian far right activist Lauren Southern has been refused entry to the UK. Ms Southern was held by Border Force officials in Coquelles, France, this…
> STANDARD.CO.UK
> 
> 
> 
> She's cute,, gotta phone number for her?
Click to expand...


Why would I have?


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how a jobless Portuguese deportee with a dodgy past can keep going in and out though eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing Canadian activist Lauren Southern detained at Calais and barred from entering UK
> Canadian far right activist Lauren Southern has been refused entry to the UK. Ms Southern was held by Border Force officials in Coquelles, France, this…
> STANDARD.CO.UK
> 
> 
> 
> She's cute,, gotta phone number for her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I have?
Click to expand...

You have all the other 411....


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how a jobless Portuguese deportee with a dodgy past can keep going in and out though eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing Canadian activist Lauren Southern detained at Calais and barred from entering UK
> Canadian far right activist Lauren Southern has been refused entry to the UK. Ms Southern was held by Border Force officials in Coquelles, France, this…
> STANDARD.CO.UK
> 
> 
> 
> She's cute,, gotta phone number for her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have all the other 411....
Click to expand...


2+2 = 5


----------



## Mindful

Ropey said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how a jobless Portuguese deportee with a dodgy past can keep going in and out though eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing Canadian activist Lauren Southern detained at Calais and barred from entering UK
> Canadian far right activist Lauren Southern has been refused entry to the UK. Ms Southern was held by Border Force officials in Coquelles, France, this…
> STANDARD.CO.UK
> 
> 
> 
> She's not right wing. She's Soros's other side.
> 
> He hedges his bets.
> 
> Both extreme sides are his mudpen... but they seem to spout off the same form of _communist & globalist _b.s.
> 
> Lauren Southern on Twitter
> 
> Lauren Southern on Twitter
> 
> 
> imo?
> 
> It's not hard to see.
Click to expand...


Why are the French detaining her?


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how a jobless Portuguese deportee with a dodgy past can keep going in and out though eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing Canadian activist Lauren Southern detained at Calais and barred from entering UK
> Canadian far right activist Lauren Southern has been refused entry to the UK. Ms Southern was held by Border Force officials in Coquelles, France, this…
> STANDARD.CO.UK
> 
> 
> 
> She's cute,, gotta phone number for her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have all the other 411....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2+2 = 5
Click to expand...

You forgot to carry the one...It's not heavy,,really..


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how a jobless Portuguese deportee with a dodgy past can keep going in and out though eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing Canadian activist Lauren Southern detained at Calais and barred from entering UK
> Canadian far right activist Lauren Southern has been refused entry to the UK. Ms Southern was held by Border Force officials in Coquelles, France, this…
> STANDARD.CO.UK
> 
> 
> 
> She's not right wing. She's Soros's other side.
> 
> He hedges his bets.
> 
> Both extreme sides are his mudpen... but they seem to spout off the same form of _communist & globalist _b.s.
> 
> Lauren Southern on Twitter
> 
> Lauren Southern on Twitter
> 
> 
> imo?
> 
> It's not hard to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are the French detaining her?
Click to expand...

To get her phone number..heh-heh mon ami...


----------



## Mindful

Besides the Canadian, an Austrian and an American were prevented from entering the UK, this week.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------

